# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  معدل 16ونیم و کنکور مجدد

## mssaeedian

....

----------


## artim

> سلام
> دوستان من فارغ التحصیل تجربیم با معدل دیپلم 16.5
> میخوام تو کنکور95 شرکت کنم.به نظرتون آیا دیماه دیپلم مجدد(ریاضی)بگیرم یا اینکه نه وقتمو بذارم برا کنکور و با همین دیپلم تجربی ثبت نام کنم؟
> منطقه سه هستم و رتبه مدنظرم بین800تا1100 منطقه سه هست.


معدل که به کار نمیاد
نمرات کتبیتو بگو

----------


## mssaeedian

......

----------


## artim

> دین و زندگی19.5
> زبان فارسی14
> ادبیات فارسی14
> عربی15
> زبان خارجی 18.25
> فیزیک14.25
> شیمی 16.5
> ریاضی 16.5
> زیست 16.75
> زمین14.5


واسه کنکور بخونی بهتره واست
اون رتبه ای که گفتی شرط اش اینه خیلی تلاش کنی بیش از حد

----------


## khaan

من با معدل 13 امیدم خیلی زیاده توم ناامید نشو پس.
درضمن نمراتت بد نیستن.

----------

